# By Popular Demand--All New Raff z Weberhaus Training Pics & Bonus Video!



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Raff had himself a bit of a day. He's still my sweet boy, but adolescence is closing in on us. He's suddenly developed a keen interest in reading pee mail and is more distractable than usual.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He looks like a fun pup!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup though!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------

